# 10 Must Have Gardening Tools



## Kare (Mar 26, 2010)

I am liking the looks of that circle hoe. Must have it!

Thanks for the ideas.
.-= Kare´s last blog ..My Veggie Garden: A Love Story =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Kare, the circle hoe is an awesome weed getter! It is also very useful for mixing in compost and other soil amendments. I hope you enjoy it!

Thanks for stopping by!

Tee


----------



## John_Gallerie (Jun 5, 2010)

This is a trulu unique collection of gardening tools that perhaps while not essential would come in handy on a day to day basis. I especially like the SpeedMaster Garden Seeder as i have difficulty sowing small seeds like lettuce without wasting them. The circle hoe looks like a good companion for the standard scuffle hoe for gettin right next to small plants.
.-= John Gallerie´s last blog ..Shopping for Organic and Biodynamic Food =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi John, the circle hoe is a great tool for nabbing weeds in tight places and the SpeedMaster Garden Seeder is essential for those very tiny seeds (like lettuce). Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Custom_Dog_Tags (Jun 24, 2010)

I love that pot lifter tool! So simple, but so handy!


----------



## Growing_Vegetables (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, never saw the diamond head weeder before. I need me one of those!


----------



## Jane2 (Jul 12, 2010)

What a great list of tools, i have some of them but i will have to get my hands on one of those pot lifters.


----------



## michele1 (May 9, 2011)

Like the diamond head weeder. It can be painful pulling out stubborn weeds.


----------



## tegoj38445 (11 mo ago)

What the best gardening tools? It all depends on how you want to get the work done. Different tools are used for different jobs in gardening. For a garden bed, you need a hand trowel and a small garden rake. For this bed, you also need a spade or a hoe. In the garden cart, you need a shovel, hoe and a rake. A small pair of garden scissors can come in handy to cut off dead flowers or plants. Garden scissors are also very helpful in cutting some vegetables such as lettuce. A pair of gloves is also important because they will protect the hands while working in the garden. So the best garden tools are hoe, shovel, hand trowel, garden rake, garden cart, garden scissors and gloves.
My favorite garden tool is the cart. I love it. It makes gardening easier for me, and it is my favorite tool, which I use all the time. I love the cart, and if I could change anything, it would be to make it fold up! This way I could bring it inside when I'm finished, and I wouldn't have to leave my tools out in the weather. It was an investment, but it was definitely worth it. When I looked at the prices of carts, I was surprised at how cheap they were. There are beautiful carts that look like antiques, but they don't have the convenience of this one. I did a bit of research and found some of these carts on Amazon. They look like antiques, but they fold up, which is exactly what I was looking for. I don't want to leave my tools outside to get wet or rusted, and I don't want them to be stolen. I think this is a great addition to any garden, and I'm sure you would love it. If you like what you've read, try this site. It's informative, and you can find a lot of great tools that you might like.


----------

